# Trout Dip!



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

OK, I caught a ton of freshwater trout up in NC in July and froze a bunch that we didn't eat!!! Well, since Talledega is this weekend---I figured I'd use Wade's dip recipe fer our group!!! It turned out wonderful of course!!! I WILL NEVER USE FRESHWATER TROUT AGAIN!!!! It took me tons of time to pick the tiny little hairlike bones outta them jokers!!!!

I smoked em on the BGE fer about 1-1.25 hours at 200...:thumbsup:


----------



## SOCMedic (Aug 19, 2014)

well, hell, now its 10pm and I am starving and want trout dip!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

It came out great....everyone around us up here in Dega likes it! I actually made it my dinner last night after the truck series!!!


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Jason, might want to try to smoke them first. Then stick a fork in the back and lift the meat. Most of the bones will come out in one piece. Some of the small rib bones actually dissolve. Try it with a few or White Trout if you have any.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

SOCMedic said:


> well, hell, now its 10pm and I am starving and want trout dip!


I know---me too!


----------

